
TheFunded.com: The Resource for Entrepreneurs (a place to research/rate VC firms with first-hand experiences) - danielha
http://www.thefunded.com/
======
danielha
TechCrunch preview:

http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/03/14/reckoning-day-for-venture-capitalists/

------
goodgoblin
interesting idea - I hope they add the ability to search by state and take out
that puke green. Perhaps if we could get it in cornflower blue...

